# Repairing wheel kerbing damage



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Might argue this could go in the wheels section but most of that is about cleaning and sealing etc.

What i am interested in is how people repair kerbing damage.

My thoughts are to use a metal filler similar to JB Weld - its what I use in repairing/filling pitting in cyclinder heads etc when I rebuild engines.

Given it is cosmetic on a wheel not structural (not talking about cracks etc on wheels just kerb rash) thought this would probably work.

Anyway, wondered if anyone had any experience?

Cheers,

MM


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Repairing / Renovation of Scratched or Curbed Wheels -http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-...tion-scratched-curbed-wheels.html#post1451320


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Tried the repair kit, did show improvement but still not to what i want, will leave over the winter but there is a some good teams out there that can return the finish to better than new so thats the route i am taking. looks to be about £200 to get the finish i want
will look to post results


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

you can get a wheel filler from ayce systems I have just added smart repairs to my services and this is where i will be getting my stuff from....

Carriage isnt cheap though....


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, i'll have a read of that, try to get to the bottom of what material they are using as the actual filler.

MM


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

try looking at this site mate they do most stuff for wheels and the correct colours to.

http://www.paints4u.com/


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Andy, can't see anything on wheels though - unless I'm missing something 

MM


----------



## Tol (Jul 16, 2006)

The majority of repairers will fill deep chunking with a metal-reinforced polyester 2k filler (though some would say that if it's that badly gouged, they wouldn't opt to repair it) and use thixotropic CA for light stuff. Which is pretty much the same as saying "really gloopy superglue".

It can be surprising how deep the existing film build on wheels is though - and some gouges that look really deep can actually be flatted out before removing any amount of alloy. Add the filling capabilities of a good 2k primer as well, and there are lots of options when it comes to reprofiling a wheel - the lathes that restore polished and turned rims can be used just to grind out damage too (though this *can* remove quite a lot of alloy weight from the wheel)


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

So my stuff is mostly curb rash, thinking something like UPOL-D which is a polyester filler with Aluminium in?

Damage isn't deep,just unsightly :wall:

MM


----------



## BubblesGt4 (Dec 29, 2011)

when we repair wheels we never use a filler. We weld it, and reprofile it, eithr by hand or in our CNC lathe.

B


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks B, If I had bad damage or cracks I would certainly go that way but don't have the kit in the workshop for ally welding.

Also probs overkill just for kerb rash?

Cheers,

MM


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.belzona.co.uk/prod1k.aspx

drillable , sandable , tappable , this stuff would fix a tank if you needed it , not cheap but a little goes a long way , oh , and it stinks to high heaven as well :doublesho :lol:


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> you can get a wheel filler from ayce systems I have just added smart repairs to my services and this is where i will be getting my stuff from....
> 
> Carriage isnt cheap though....


Trust me...............Nothing is cheap from Ayce. 
I use isopon metalik on any wheels im doing, Just dont like the gel.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have a look on that _popular auction site _and search for Epoxy steel,

it sets pretty hard, can drill it, file it, sand it, tap it, weld it ect..
i've used it for DIY refurb before.. worked pretty well


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> have a look on that _popular auction site _and search for Epoxy steel,
> 
> it sets pretty hard, can drill it, file it, sand it, tap it, weld it ect..
> i've used it for DIY refurb before.. worked pretty well


as per post #12 :thumb:


----------

